# Bunk Bed DIY Plans



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't find what I am looking for in the stores - so I have deiced to put all my tools to work.

Curious if any of you have any bunk bed plans?

I need it for a Full size-
&
This is for a bed room not a deer camp - so aesthetics matter ...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I used this free plan to build a loft bed for my son. 
http://www.ana-white.com/2010/05/furniture-plans-loft-bed.html

It worked well and is designed so that you can use dimensional lumber and don't need a lot of specialized tools. The posts are three layers thick so that you can create mortise and tenon joints without cutting square holes through the posts. It is a strong design, but it does take a lot of sanding to clean up the laminated edges. I used poplar and it is very sturdy. When I get home I will post a picture of how it turned out. I built a desk to go underneath.

-Sammy


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Here are some pics, they aren't the best pictures but will give you an idea of how it turned out.
It's also designed so that it can be disassembled to move.


----------

